# Interested in a gas stove, but...



## pcampbell (Oct 9, 2008)

The 2 corners where I think would be viable installation locations open out to either the front of our house, or a) too near electrical service  or b) Inside of a screened porch.  I can't find pictures of what the exhaust looks like on the outside but from what I've found in installation manuals, it requires a 10" square that is going to overlap multiple pieces of siding.  Sounds ugly for the front of the house.  I am confused as to why these stoves are so inefficient and therefore have large exhausts. We just want to warm up our living room so it is nice and comfortable and toasty.  Our forced hot air setup leaves us dried out, drafty and is not inviting at all.  If I exhaust UP instead of OUT, with a gas stove, do I still need to use the $$$ triple wall DuraVent type chimney, or can I use cheap pipe like my "Power vented" Furnace uses??

Is there any other product I'm missing out on??


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 9, 2008)

When you find the stove you are interested in, you may find your answers in the owner's manual.  You can probably find the manual online.

You may want to check with the inspector also, since it's their final word on letting you burn.


Matt


----------



## pcampbell (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I think I was babbling a little. 

My problems with these stoves are the inefficiency and therefore relatively huge vents with restrictions.  Have not really found one that seems significantly more efficient than the others, all around 70% efficient.  Anyone have any insight there??

vent free is not a choice of mine nor is electric, but  I came back with some more info

For direct vent, you can DV vertically, using this standard 4" (inner wall) by 6 5/8" (outer wall) piping, which is much cheaper than Class A.  I am looking at like $300 from stove to termination cap, Simpson DuraVent to vent up.  

I can't figure out how to vent horizontally without running into very ugly front-of-the-house termination cap, but venting up now seems like a viable option.

thanks...


----------



## Redox (Oct 11, 2008)

Pook always comes up with the most interesting ideas.  I'd have suggested a bush!

Friends of ours built a screened in porch on the back of their house with the fireplace vent inside.  It hasn't been a problem, but I'm not sure it's code.

The DV pipe is bigger because it has a concentric air intake around the exhaust pipe.  This is to make sure that air pressurization can't interrupt the weak draft that these things have.  It works fine, for a gravity vent.  A vertical B vent has much better draft and can work with smaller pipe, but it doesn't look as good.  You definitely don't need a Class A chimney for gas, unless you are planning on a future wood stove.

It's hard to get a gravity vented gas appliance over 80% without a combustion fan to provide the correct draft.  This adds expense and noise to the stove.  Hopefully others can point them out, as I am not aware of any.  

Chris


----------



## pcampbell (Oct 11, 2008)

I see, just a case in point, the Rinnai is somethinglike 84% efficient, and has a 3" exhaust/intake that is pretty inconspicuous. This does of course have a fan for the draft. I wouldn't mind putting that on the front of the house really, but wife hates the ugly unit.  Anyway I would not mind at all DV'ing up with the DV pipe but seems like I need to convince the wife it would be a good choice.  Our living room has 3 sides to the outside, and I want it to be comfortable and toasty this winter...


----------

